# we talked about fuel line s



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

couple weeks back we talked about bad gas lines. well I just pulled mine off my merc 115 to look today the first time since new in 2005 it studdered when I started it. the in side liner is flaking apart and on the hose it says marine grade ,its the gray hose. off to the parts store to buy some real gas line hose. I will check see if its uv protected. those hose companies are going to cost us boaters millions in repairs.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah it's that darn ethanol in the gas that eats the hoses up. Use the Mercury gray fuel line with the blue lettering on it and replace bulb with a Mercury bulb. I have found it will still only last 3-4 years.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I understand about the gas line to the motor falling apart, but does anyone have input about the line from the built in tank to the fitting that connects to the external line ?? could that also be going bad ?? Don't think mine has ever been replaced since 1996. 
Thanx,
EB


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Replace them all. I did mine this year they were both bad. I know the gray line is for above deck and outboards. The problem with it is the line will kink if you make a tight corner with it.
I pulled it and put the black back on.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like a good one day project.
EB


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anything wrong with using black automotive fuel line and building your own?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've tried using Gates premium hose for my outboard customers & have found that prolonged exposure in the sun will promote deterioration (cracking) & cause the exterior of the hose to become pretty messy to the touch (you get a pretty annoying black 'smudge' all over your hands when you handle it). By prolonged exposure I mean in the sun throughout the spring to fall fishing season. Boats that are covered or garage kept are not nearly as prone to early hose breakdown. 3-4 years seems to be about how long a rubber hose lasts with some decent care. This being said, Gates makes several different grades of rubber fuel line & the cheaper stuff is exactly that....the premium product definitely holds up the best. Replacing an outboard fuel hose after 3 or 4 seasons of use really isn't that expensive. What gets expensive is when the bore of the hose starts to deteriorate & black debris (rubber) starts to invade your fuel system. I've been trying some of the unlined vinyl alternatives (gray in color -Mercury & Sierra) with decent results & they seem to have better UV resistance. I also use a different type of Gates USCG approved hose for inboard boats with built in tanks (5/16" & 3/8" thicker walled supply, 5/8"vent, & a wire reinforced 1 1/2" fill. These hose installations are all below the deck & shielded from the sun so the service life is much better. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You are right Mike about the sun breaking down the exterior of the regular black fuel line. Was messing with an outboard today of a friend of mine boy. The fuel line was soft and slimey from where it plugged into the mtr till it went under the back support and was hidden. You could surely tell the difference in the same line in the part that was exposed versus the part that was protected. That fuel line was two years old and though he fishes quit a bit, the rest of the time the boat sits in a pole barn.
Know another fella that has a similar setup but has his exposed black fuel line encased in plastic wiring sheathing and his has lasted for 3-4 yrs now. Apparently keeping the UV rays off the black fuel hose helps out.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You are right Mike about the sun breaking down the exterior of the regular black fuel line. Was messing with an outboard today of a friend of mine boy. The fuel line was soft and slimey from where it plugged into the mtr till it went under the back support and was hidden. You could surely tell the difference in the same line in the part that was exposed versus the part that was protected. That fuel line was two years old and though he fishes quit a bit, the rest of the time the boat sits in a pole barn.
> Know another fella that has a similar setup but has his exposed black fuel line encased in plastic wiring sheathing and his has lasted for 3-4 yrs now. Apparently keeping the UV rays off the black fuel hose helps out.


Just checked my 2016 with Merc engines so I would think this is the latest fuel lines. Gray Mercury lines with the size followed by,C-677-D11-CE 06/24/15 STG-USCG Type B1-15-SAE J1527-ISO 8469 EPA Complaint and this is in Blue lettering.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I just started to replace the crusty squeeze bulb on gray fuel line for my 2008 Mercury Optimax 90 hp and discovered the crumbling inner lining problem. I was under the assumption that my '08 had lines that could handle the ethanol, but recently read where the change to better fuel lines (gray with blue text as stated above by Uncle Paul) was made in 2009 in conjunction with meeting new EPA requirements. Glad that I found it before getting no fuel to motor on Lake Erie. You'd think something so important would have been communicated to mercury outboard owners or recalled.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know alot.of guys who carry an extra hose & bulb as a backup...just in case.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ohiojmj said:


> I just started to replace the crusty squeeze bulb on gray fuel line for my 2008 Mercury Optimax 90 hp and discovered the crumbling inner lining problem. I was under the assumption that my '08 had lines that could handle the ethanol, but recently read where the change to better fuel lines (gray with blue text as stated above by Uncle Paul) was made in 2009 in conjunction with meeting new EPA requirements. Glad that I found it before getting no fuel to motor on Lake Erie. You'd think something so important would have been communicated to mercury outboard owners or recalled.


If lining was coming apart, to be on the safe side, May want to check/clean your fuel filter for lining sediment as well even though your mtr may be currently running ok.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just a thought. I used regular fuel approved line from auto store, 87 pump with the ethanol in it, seafoam and marine stabil. Through my glass fuel filter, the fuel that stayed in the hose after disconnecting from motor would go from lightish blue to orange to red inside of an hour. Replaced with gray fuel hose and it seems to be doing better. this gasoline is junk, only marine gas for me from here on out.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I went through the gas line problem last year. The aftermath is trying to clean out all the crap that came out of the line.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> View attachment 265471
> View attachment 265473
> I went through the gas line problem last year. The aftermath is trying to clean out all the crap that came out of the line.


Went through the same the summer before last.
Put my ends on the new fuel line and cleaned the debris out of the fuel filter. Like a dummy, didn't clean out the small bits of deteriorated lining that had packed into the connector that clamps onto the engine. Got out on the water and she still wouldn't run right. Cleaned pieces from connector and she ran great.
Amazing how they run if they get enough gas.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

had to do the same thing this year replaced all the lines from the tank up to fuel pump, and then all lines on engine, with 3 carbs , if there was a hose in there I changed it, with squeeze ball. I sure spend a lot of $$$ on dang stuff that doesn't last for crap. even had to clean screen in pump had black crap in it.


----------

